# Ideas to keep your dogs warm in a trailer or dog box?



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Other than hay or pine shavings, does anyone have any materials to keep fido warm in a trailer or dog box? Do they keep pretty warm without anything ie: from other dogs' body heat? 


Looking for ideas ...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Kennel covers work pretty good....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

How cold are you expecting it to get? When we took our two warm weather dogs out west, we had a few nights get into the low, low 20's. All we did was put a towel over the top vent. In the icy morning they were way warmer than we were. Next time, I'm sleeping in the dog box. It was toasty.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am heading out this week, and what I do is use hay in two of the boxes. Briezy is borderline allergic to hay, so I just give her a bunch of polar fleece throws in her box and she stays toasty warm.

Since polar fleece is suppose to keep you warm even if it gets wet, I find it is better than just a cotton towel.

I also have rubber stall mats in all the holes.

Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Or just send them to Colorado


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

just make sure that you don't put something in the dog box that the dog will eat....My dog, for instance, I would not trust with anything but hay, straw, or shavings...Which have worked great for me...and work great for 1000's of sled dogs in Alaska...LOL

Dogs are much tougher than we give them credit for....I bring mine in when it gets much below zero (10 below or colder, although I used to wait til it was 20 below or colder to bring him in).....and he is usually panting within a half hour....In fact I have recently begun putting him in his crate in the back of the truck at night, because it is cooler for him than being in the house, but a little warmer than just the dog house...of course, he is a chessie! LOL

Juli


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Kennel covers work pretty good....


Do they make those for a 16 dog trailer?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Other than hay or pine shavings, does anyone have any materials to keep fido warm in a trailer or dog box? Do they keep pretty warm without anything ie: from other dogs' body heat?
> 
> 
> Looking for ideas ...


I have stall mats cut to fit the crates of my 3 hole slide in box which is well insulated, I close the door vents and with 3 dogs in the box it is warm even when the night time temperatures are really cold (in South Dakota not Texas)

last year I put shavings in the crates when I went on my December pheasant hunt, the first night in SD the temperature was 10 below, next morning the shavings were pushed into a pile and the dogs were sleeping on the mats, the shavings made a big mess so this year it will be no bedding in my crates, just the rubber stall mats


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> I have stall mats cut to fit the crates of my 3 hole slide in box which is well insulated,


That might work......wouldn't have to worry about them eating a blanket or fleece.... no dirty shavings or moldy hay...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> That might work......wouldn't have to worry about them eating a blanket or fleece.... no dirty shavings or moldy hay...


I buy a 4 X 6 foot piece of stall mat from Tractor Supply and cut them to fit


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Susan

I have a six hole chassis mount. I have found that if I have six dogs in the truck, it gets pretty toasty inside.

3 of my holes have Nat's Mats. 3 have thick stall mats from Ainley. Both keep the dogs off of the stainless steel floor. I then have crate pads for the dogs who do not chew them (order from Foster and Smith). For chewers, I buy dog blankets from Costco, which I fold to fit (Smooth on one side, sheep like fleece on the other - pretty nice). Blankets are machine washable, which is nice. Other advantage to blankets is that you can take them into motel room and use as dog beds


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> I buy a 4 X 6 foot piece of stall mat from Tractor Supply and cut them to fit


Hmmmm...... do you think pros do that as part of their contract, or will it be extra?  (Kidding)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Susan
> 
> I have a six hole chassis mount. I have found that if I have six dogs in the truck, it gets pretty toasty inside.
> 
> 3 of my holes have Nat's Mats. 3 have thick stall mats from Ainley. Both keep the dogs off of the stainless steel floor. I then have crate pads for the dogs who do not chew them (order from Foster and Smith). For chewers, I buy dog blankets from Costco, which I fold to fit (Smooth on one side, sheep like fleece on the other - pretty nice). Blankets are machine washable, which is nice. Other advantage to blankets is that you can take them into motel room and use as dog beds


I'll have to look at Costco...


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

I trained last week with temps at -18F.
I remove the wire mesh between the door and the louvers on each box door. Then intall 1 in 
Foam board cut to fit the space with the louvers closed. If you have a roof vent like I do cut and fit foam board in those slots ad well. I pre heat the dog box before placing the dogs in. I use fleece blankets with rubber floor mats. I have an 8 hole chassis and with there body heat I at times wish I was in there with them. I do have a interior mounted ac heater I run with a generator but have never needed it. One thing to note is that the dogs condensation from there breath will freeze and accumulate on the doors. So preheating the boxes before putting the dogs in helps to melt and dry out the boxes.

When I grow up I want to go south like everone else. Lol


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Hmmmm...... do you think pros do that as part of their contract, or will it be extra?  (Kidding)


Pro's should have mats in the holes if you ask me. The dogs always slide to the back of the box with a crash when loading without them. Also laying on wet stainless can't be good for their joints.

Our dogs are in an extreme sport. They should be as comfortable and dry as possible.

I have Natmats in one truck and another matting from another company that is identical to natsmats that is much cheaper. You just have to cut them to fit.

Shavings, hay and the like is a mess and gets gross quick.

Angie


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Hmmmm...... do you think pros do that as part of their contract, or will it be extra?  (Kidding)


Probably depends on the pro and your relationship with them, mine's a pushover


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

I rep for a wonderful new product...*Real Dog Burrowing Beds*

Here is a picture of Dream's pups on theirs:










Here is the web site. I have these beds for all my dogs. My clients love 'em...and the dogs are nuts about them!

http://www.myrealdog.com/

Contact Foster for where to buy:

[email protected]

.


----------



## H2O_Control_guy (Jul 14, 2009)

If your dog is not a chewer, go to a thrift shop and buy some wool dress coats, cut off the buttons and / or zipper. Throw the coats away when they become soiled.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Keith Farmer said:


> I rep for a wonderful new product...*Real Dog Burrowing Beds*
> 
> Here is a picture of Dream's pups on theirs:
> 
> ...


Blankets, shavings, beds, straw and hay are a mess in a dog truck box...

That's just the way it is.....

I wouldn't deal with any of that stuff.... *stupid*

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

H2O_Control_guy said:


> If your dog is not a chewer, go to a thrift shop and buy some wool dress coats, cut off the buttons and / or zipper. Throw the coats away when they become soiled.


Why should you throw anything away?? It's just another hassel. 

That is if you're a pro...

Angie


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Angie's right. Then "IF" they decide to chew well than some decide to eat some than it's pooping weird stuff. And all sorts of headaches.:barf:
Use rubber mats to keep them dry and off the bottom of the stainless steal /alum.
Close the louvers some and park the rig out of the wind.
Sue


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Angie's right. Then "IF" they decide to chew well than some decide to eat some than it's pooping weird stuff. And all sorts of headaches.:barf:
> Use rubber mats to keep them dry and off the bottom of the stainless steal /alum.
> Close the louvers some and park the rig out of the wind.
> Sue


 
I like Ed's idea of doing the 3 sides, also. The bottom of the holes are already done...


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

We used to keep thirty pointers at the ranch for months on end in the winter. I remember one morning it was zero outside with six inches of snow and every dog was laying on the ground in the snow instead of their dog houses. Pointers have much less body fat and hair than labs. I close my louvers, make sure they had a good supper and are hydrated and tell them goodnight. I worry much more about my dogs in 110 degree weather than I do in zero degree weather.


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

Whoa Angie....calm down. 

I too am a pro ....operating in the coldest regions of the nation. During summer I agree mats are the way to go. During winter though I have to appease my clients. If I don't have fleece blankets (for aesthetic looks of warmth and comfort) I wouldn't have any clients during the winter. The first thing they ask is how am I going to keep their dog warm. So I show them.
To each there own. Believe me, folks are into their creature comforts. To a lot of us it is over kill but to them it is serious business.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Baron, you ought to put a thermometer sensor (the wire part) in the dog box for a few minutes..then show your clients.... LOL ....

I like straw for the winter months...of course, the water is hard, so don't have to deal with wet straw...

Juli


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

In the coldest days I have stuffed sleeping bags into the open holes of my eight hole dog box which has six holes on the bottom. I put the dogs in the holes with a roof over them (from the two holes on top). I then try to put something on top that blocks the cold from going down into them. the sleeping bags block the air from the cold open holes from getting in. No bedding is needed, just mats. In five degree temps they were flying out of the box in the morning and looking for water. Some of it may also be because I have a Busch dog box, which has two inch foam throughout.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tell us the reason for your question Susan....


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I put crate cushions in my holes year round. For the dogs that chew, when I am on long haul to a Field Trial, I put folded blankets in their kennels. I think it provides a cushion that the mats do not. 

My pro leaves cushions/blankets on the dog beds in her kennels, too.

When my pro leaves for Texas for the winter, I give her cushions/blankets for the trip

Neither Mootsie (who is seven) nor Buffy (who will be seven next year) have calluses on their joints as many dogs on pro trucks do.


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

When I was in Minot North Dakota I would just close the vents etc. I used one of those indoor outdoor thermometers that has a remote sensor for out doors that i put in the dog box. it had an alarm that beeped on the main unit when the temp dropped below my setting. I set it to go off at 10 above. I never had it go off when the dogs were in the box. When I traveled the unit was batter powered so I just took it with me. Been pheasant hunting when the out side temp is in the negative double digits. Even down the highway at 70mph the box stayed around 40.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

wetland_retrievers said:


> Whoa Angie....calm down.
> 
> I too am a pro ....operating in the coldest regions of the nation. During summer I agree mats are the way to go. During winter though I have to appease my clients. If I don't have fleece blankets (for aesthetic looks of warmth and comfort) I wouldn't have any clients during the winter. The first thing they ask is how am I going to keep their dog warm. So I show them.
> To each there own. Believe me, folks are into their creature comforts. To a lot of us it is over kill but to them it is serious business.


You really train a truck of retrievers in the dead of winter in Alaska??

You could stuff every hole with 10 fleecies and it wouldn't be enough if you ask me?? *Yuck* 

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Angie B said:


> You really train a truck of retrievers in the dead of winter in Alaska??
> 
> You could stuff every hole with 10 fleecies and it wouldn't be enough if you ask me?? *Yuck*
> 
> Angie


Use them hot hands you stick in your pockets.

If the dogs started chewing them it would just shake it up like it needs to keep warm.
;-)


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FWIW, some believe that aromatic shavings (e.g. pine or cedar) can have a negative impact on the dog's sense of smell. Some of the folks I talked to in Delaware last week had been using pine shavings and their dogs seemed to be unable to smell the birds.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> Do they keep pretty warm without anything ie: from other dogs' body heat?


I have 14 dogs in my trailer. When the breeze way is closed and the kennel vents are shut (still plenty of air for the dogs) the dog's body heat keeps the entire trailer warm...no need for anything else. In fact, on cold days you can actually see the steam coming from the trailer when the breeze way is opened.

In terms of a single dog box I again suggest the Real Dog Blankets. They are made of rip-stop material, they heat up when in contact with a dog or human, and they are virtually chew proof...also, they are not messy and they are easy to wash.

Any kind of rubber mat is nothing more than another cold piece of material for the dog to bed on...not very smart if *heat retention* is the desired goal.



.


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Angie B 
You really train a truck of retrievers in the dead of winter in Alaska??

You could stuff every hole with 10 fleecies and it wouldn't be enough if you ask me?? *Yuck* 

Angie 

Yep I do. Finding suitable grounds is an art form. I live in a windy region so there are farmers fields blown clear plus I'm connected at the local airports where there is acres of open tarmac. Just have to watch for ice.
I keep a double T pattern cleared out on my property.
Winter does pose its challenges but it's very doable for training. I'm still looking for those indoor swimming pools that are designed as technical ponds. HaHa
Like I say ...when I grow up I want to go south to.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Tell us the reason for your question Susan....


Because I don't want my little cherubs in hay or pine shavings...... I'm looking for alternatives.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Pro's should have mats in the holes if you ask me. The dogs always slide to the back of the box with a crash when loading without them. Also laying on wet stainless can't be good for their joints.
> 
> Our dogs are in an extreme sport. They should be as comfortable and dry as possible.
> 
> Angie


Agree completely. I only know of one pro who has no mats in his trailer. The dogs bounce on the stainless and seems like it would be cold/hard/dirty/wet.

Some people are going to white plastic pegboard rather than the Ainley-type rubber mats. While the peg board might get the dog out of the wet/dirt, I'm not sure it provides much cushion. I suppose it is less chewable that the rubber mats--so cheaper.

We have thick Ainley rubber mats, and could cut similar from mats available at Menards or Fleet Farm.

FFarm sells foam pads that are washable and fit perfectly in the dog holes for about $10. For our dogs that aren't chewers, we use those on top of the rubber mats and provide same to the pro. On colder trips we use FFarm fluffy beds and the dogs do fine while we race to warmer climates.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Some people are going to white plastic pegboard rather than the Ainley-type rubber mats. While the peg board might get the dog out of the wet/dirt, I'm not sure it provides much cushion. I suppose it is less chewable that the rubber mats--so cheaper.


One dog I had on a piece of kennel deck I had cut to fit. There is much more "Give" than the stainless. It provided more air circulation and he finished drying quicker if he were put back in his kennel before getting completely dry. No skin issues that way.


I'm also looking for ideas in a kennel situation... i started a new thread, so if any of you have any creative ideas, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I put down a piece of 1 1/2 inch blue foam insulation cut to size on the bottom of the hole. For the non chewers/diggers I cover it with a piece of carpet. For the diggers/chewers I have a piece of 3/8" plywood separating the foam from the carpet.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Because I don't want my little cherubs in hay or pine shavings...... I'm looking for alternatives.


Are they home with you or with a pro?


----------



## mcnaugt (Nov 19, 2008)

Cut 2" foam instullation to fit the box then put it under the rubber mats... Works great.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Are they home with you or with a pro?


Now Ken, you know if they were home with me, it would not even be an issue.... they would be a). in the house and b). sleeping on the bed or couch if you were an FC, dog beds on the floor for all others...


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Now Ken, you know if they were home with me, it would not even be an issue.... they would be a). in the house and b). sleeping on the bed or couch if you were an FC, dog beds on the floor for all others...


That's what I thought but wanted to make sure before I said this...

If your that concerned for your dogs, which like you I am too, there is not way to insure total comfort unless they are with you.

Trying to get your pro to implement special comforts won't work.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Trying to get your pro to implement special comforts won't work.


Nope....... he's committed to this change........ just researching possibilities..... otherwise, they're sleepin' with him....  Honor's fine.... but Ruckus..... well, he ruckuses all night......


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Any kind of rubber mat is nothing more than another cold piece of material for the dog to bed on...not very smart if *heat retention* is the desired goal.
WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!
Unlike stainless steel or Alum. rubber holds heat better so rubber for me has a twofold effect. It keeps my guys dry(use Ainley rubbermats with holes) and it can retain their own bodyheat.
Sue


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

Lol .....omg !!
" Wrong !!!!!!!!! " Lol


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.ask.com/bar?q=What+Are+the+Properties+of+Aluminum&page=1&qsrc=121&dm=all&ab=1&title=Aluminum+Properties%2C+Aluminum+Extrusion+and+Fabrication+Manufacturer%2C&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.magnode.com%2Fmagnode%2Fextrusionexpert-terms.html&sg=iHNbtscMPP1TWM2lNVlTT6twIxsDotGbNF95IFWeQoo%3D&tsp=1259206610370

Notice that although Alum. heats quickly , it also looses that heat as quick because the molecules are too close together.


http://www.ask.com/bar?q=What+Are+t...oXSElbznDONh+M0JF5hHQ9NHpg=&tsp=1259206788943

also notice that rubber is used as an insulator because it retains heat.Because the molecules are farther apart.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've bedded mine down into the upper 30's in south TX with nothing by Avery kennel pads and closing all my vents. It's like a dang sauna the next morning when I open the doors.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

jeff t. said:


> FWIW, some believe that aromatic shavings (e.g. pine or cedar) can have a negative impact on the dog's sense of smell. Some of the folks I talked to in Delaware last week had been using pine shavings and their dogs seemed to be unable to smell the birds.



i wa courious about this, as i too have been using shavings.have not noticed any side effects yet.just wondering if anyone else has,or if they belive it?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

RodneyB46 said:


> i wa courious about this, as i too have been using shavings.have not noticed any side effects yet.just wondering if anyone else has,or if they belive it?


I don't know about that? But I do know like straw and hay they are dirty and dusty.

I think the blue board under the mats is a slick idea. 

Angie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

RodneyB46 said:


> i wa courious about this, as i too have been using shavings.have not noticed any side effects yet.just wondering if anyone else has,or if they belive it?


I did talk to a pro who had been at the national. He noticed it, also... about it effecting the sense of smell.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

and were does one buy these real dog blankets that are vituraly chewproof?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

RodneyB46 said:


> and were does one buy these real dog blankets that are vituraly chewproof?


Keith gave this web address... http://www.myrealdog.com/


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> and were does one buy these real dog blankets that are vituraly chewproof?


Here is one stocking distributor where one may order Real Dog Blankets:

http://www.stsimonsoutfitters.com/

Interesting story about Mr. Kennedy (although he will not allow you to call him Mr.)...he has the oldest *Orvis* store in the United States (Bedford Sportsman in NY). 

If nothing else just a visit with Larry (Mr. Kennedy) is worth the call.

KF


.


----------

